# Help needed.



## Lungo1 (6 mo ago)

Hi all, I have just changed my machine to a lavazza desea.
Two questions: 

1.Are the glass accessory mugs that lavazza sell the correct ones to fit the whisk on (I would like a spare).

2. On lavazza pod boxes there is a 16 digit code which it says unlocks lavazza initiatives? I can't find anywhere on their website to use these codes?

Any help on either question would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------

